# West Texas Blue Quail



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Blue Quail in West Texas*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The way he's strutting, momma must be nearby.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The way he's strutting, momma must be nearby.


*Just running by. Blues had rather run than fly. Drive most bird dogs nuts. Always running away rather than holding.*


----------

